# Help!?, Back to basics #Pecs



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

So I've been back training a wee while and all my lifts are going up, BUT I am not hitting my chest whilst doing bench or dumbbell press, I've watched several videos online and I still cant get the burning/sore feeling in my chest, I can bench 140kg but this is insignificant as I am not feeling it at all, Never ever feel it in my chest??

Can someone help me get this sorted out, I've tried slow reps, I've stripped the weight back to even 10kg each side and I still cant hit the chest/pecs.

Please help I cant get this sorted out. My shoulders are growing excellent but my chest is as if day 1 of training. 

Thanks in Advance.


----------



## dan23 (Jul 29, 2014)

i'm nowhere near an experienced lifter but db flys really hit my chest. really sore for a couple of days!


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

google retracting your scapula and see if that helps.

it worked wonders for me.


----------



## UlsterRugby (Nov 16, 2014)

Im the same my 1rm is 140KG but guys at my gym whos 1RM is 90 have bigger pecs than me

interested in answers, i think time under tensions and more volume would help but i like lifting heavy things


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

I've had had minimal success with fly's and will check out retracting the scapula, I can get a pump on my chest doing press-ups which is annoying as I cant add weight to that.... lol but no pump with anything else. not ripping the chest at all.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

UlsterRugby said:


> Im the same my 1rm is 140KG but guys at my gym whos 1RM is 90 have bigger pecs than me
> 
> interested in answers, i think time under tensions and more volume would help but i like lifting heavy things


Funny you should say that as I was looking at 10x10 volume training last night and have that pencilled in for tomorrow bench press.

I like heavy too, but need some more growth on the chest.


----------



## Jboy67 (Apr 24, 2014)

karbonk said:


> I've had had minimal success with fly's and will check out retracting the scapula, I can get a pump on my chest doing press-ups which is annoying as I cant add weight to that.... lol but no pump with anything else. not ripping the chest at all.


you can add weight to that, get someone to sit on your back as you do them..


----------



## andyboro (Oct 1, 2006)

nee point in going heavy if its at the expense of form though. :thumbup1:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Training in my home gym pal, nice idea though, my 2 year old son gets on my back when doing press-ups but he is just a wee thing.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

Retract your scapula

Shrug shoulders up, then push them backwards, then roll them down. Keep your shoulders pinched together and try to keep your elbows more forward than flared to the sides.

This should engage your chest more when pressing


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

squeeze fcuk out of your pecs every rep


----------



## Verno (Apr 18, 2008)

As Andy and G-man have said, retract your scapula. It's a positional/postural problem your having hence the reason why your delts are growing better.

Also, really concentrate on the retraction and squeeze during the exercise rather than just going through the motions.


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

As ever will probably get the bros/older dudes flaming me for this, but....

If you're chest isn't growing, you need to a) hit chest more frequently and B) make sure you're eating enough.

G-Man has given good tips on correct form. Assuming you are doing this, i would completely forget about "feeling it" in your chest and being sore. Soreness has no relevance to muscle growth.

If your bench keeps getting stronger (with the correct form so that you are targeting your chest) and you're in a calorie surplus, it *will* grow.

Eat more and bench 3x a week focusing on getting stronger.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys, always plenty of good tips and support on here, I've got a few ideas now, pretty sure I am eating enough, but more frequent use of the chest I can definitely adopt, years of poor form I think and I simply don't know how to hit the chest properly, no more kidding though, I need to get this nailed. 37 years old and back to the beginning lol Shame of it :-/


----------



## Jalex (Nov 16, 2014)

karbonk said:


> Thanks guys, always plenty of good tips and support on here, I've got a few ideas now, pretty sure I am eating enough, but more frequent use of the chest I can definitely adopt, years of poor form I think and I simply don't know how to hit the chest properly, no more kidding though, I need to get this nailed. 37 years old and *back to the beginning lol Shame of it :-*/


Nothing wrong with taking a step back, evaluating and becoming more efficient as a result - regardless of what stage you are at.

Keep me informed of the progress  .


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Can bench 140kg for reps but can't grow chest!?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Cant grow of feel any rip or pump at all unless I do high rep press-ups. 140kg 2 reps.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

As well as retracting scapulae try to focus on contracting your pecs and bringing your upper arms/elbows towards midline, and NOT on moving the bar up. Decrease the weight significantly to experiment with form. I'll also try to remember to post a decent form video when I get home tonight.

Decline presses and chest dips make it easier to successfully work the chest, by reducing front delt involvement.


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Big breath in as you lower the weight, let the rib cage expand which will put the pecs in a better position to contract. Then hold the breath as you press the weight off your chest and exhale out through the mouth as you push through the middle point.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Halve reps close grip dumbbells

Best way for me


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

You will be working your pecs when benching whether you feel it or not. If it bothers you though try hitting a set of press-ups after your last set on bench like a drop set. Or ever tried declines? These are closer to a press-up in terms of movement.

The problem with the bench is it's purpose isn't to work the pecs... it's to lift a weight using as many muscles as possible. So if you go the other way and look for a exercise that is about working the muscle rather than weight then you're looking at isolations. The pec deck is good imo as is provides constant tension across the entire ROM, as opposed to cables or flys. The trick is though to pick a weight that lets you isolate the pecs as much as possible, rather than rolling the shoulders forward and taking tension off the pecs. I find if you push on the pads with your elbows rather than your forearms and hands then that helps. You can do this too with flys but you lose tension at the top.

Pakulski is a master at explaining how to work muscles using intention. Realising that the pecs main job is just moving the humerus helps this. so these two vids are great:






This one shows how to isolate the chest more using a bench... when you see that unit only pushing 5 reps or so at 110kg you realise how different the form is to typical 'benching'


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

superb @2004mark, I have actually been hitting press-ups after each set of bench, just to try to switch it up and engage the fibres, its bloody annoying me, I've watched more on scapula retraction and had a small play around on the bench an hour ago, my chest was better positioned and the arch was perfect, my problem is that my shoulders have become so domineering now, in size and strength that the pecs aint getting a look in if you get me. But again its funny how simple press-ups can pump up my chest. ??


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

karbonk said:


> superb @2004mark, I have actually been hitting press-ups after each set of bench, just to try to switch it up and engage the fibres, its bloody annoying me, I've watched more on scapula retraction and had a small play around on the bench an hour ago, my chest was better positioned and the arch was perfect, my problem is that my shoulders have become so domineering now, in size and strength that the pecs aint getting a look in if you get me. But again its funny how simple press-ups can pump up my chest. ??


Possibly because your position is fixed... your feet and hands are static, so you're forced to push in a set plain... use a bar or dumbbells and you can pick the line of least resistance.

As Pakulski says in the second vid, don't think about pushing the weight up (on bench), think about pushing your elbows together over the widest arc possible. And the weight used only is what... prob 60% of his 1rm maybe.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Really excellent video that, Enjoyed watching, more tips and pointers.... lol, how to remember it all haha


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

karbonk said:


> Really excellent video that, Enjoyed watching, more tips and pointers.... lol, how to remember it all haha


It highlights how far in the opposite direction from strength training some go when searching for hypertrophy... I mean isos between sets would seem crazy to most


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

I think the Ben Pakulski videos have hopefully given you the idea, but just in case it helps I think this video gives a good explanation:


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

chest machines isolate the pecs way better than a pressing movement ever will (thats the purpose of said machines)


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

@zyphy I totally agree, when I used dw gym there was a row of chest machines I used to work down, this was around 5 years ago and I managed to get a really decent chest, but it's not happening now with bench use, trying the new pointers and tips tomorrow so hoping to get some sort of pump or burning feeling, press ups after each set, 5x10 incline, flat and decline bench press.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Just a small update:>> Last night I hit some bench and using the retracted scapula I managed to get a pump on my chest, but, I did not feel sore in the chest, nor do I feel sore today, but I did manage to improve my technique, forcing the elbows together kind of thing and I did manage to get my mind into the muscle to feel it working, sounds odd but I really concentrated on feeling the muscle, early days but an improvement for sure, thanks all for the tips and advice,


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

karbonk said:


> Just a small update:>> Last night I hit some bench and using the retracted scapula I managed to get a pump on my chest, but, I did not feel sore in the chest, nor do I feel sore today, but I did manage to improve my technique, forcing the elbows together kind of thing and I did manage to get my mind into the muscle to feel it working, sounds odd but I really concentrated on feeling the muscle, early days but an improvement for sure, thanks all for the tips and advice,


You don't need DOMS to grow...


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

Ultrasonic said:


> You don't need DOMS to grow...


Same goes for bench.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

would be nice to feel some more chest doing bench, but hey ho...


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

karbonk said:


> would be nice to feel some more chest doing bench, but hey ho...


Did you try decline presses or chest dips (like the Lee Priest video on YouTube)?


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Ultrasonic said:


> Did you try decline presses or chest dips (like the Lee Priest video on YouTube)?


To be honest no, I was concentrating on the retracted scapula, but thanks for the pointer I will give it a try, cant do dips just now as training at home.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

karbonk said:


> would be nice to feel some more chest doing bench, but hey ho...


Throw that barbell out and learn to use dumbbells.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mogadishu said:


> Throw that barbell out and learn to use dumbbells.


much the same, no pump, no pain.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

karbonk said:


> much the same, no pump, no pain.


Learn to control and squeeze instead of just pushing it up.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Mogadishu said:


> Learn to control and squeeze instead of just pushing it up.


That's exactly what I am trying to learn.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

karbonk said:


> That's exactly what I am trying to learn.


Then I suggest you start with floorpress(or slightly elevated) to learn the movement. Elbows 45 degrees palms slightly facing each other and then imagine you are trying to squeeze a peanut between your chest. Start low weight just to get the right movement pattern.

Legend Charlie Glass talks about it in the beginning of this video.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

^^ Thanks man, 20 years of bad form, not an easy task this, shoulders are beasts now lol


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Learn to control and contract your chest without weights. Hold your hands together out in front of you extended down near your groin and squeeze your elbows together...learn how your arms move in relation to your torso and how that maximally contracts the pec muscles. Do this a few times a day and your mind-muscle connection will improve. Notice how the higher up your elbows are the less contraction you get in the whole pec muscle...

Basically try to 'play' with your pec muscles often using different angles and strectches. The more you focus on using them and singling the muscles out over your delts/triceps the better you will be at hitting them in the weight room.

Worked for me anyway.


----------



## Mogadishu (Aug 29, 2014)

karbonk said:


> ^^ Thanks man, 20 years of bad form, not an easy task this, shoulders are beasts now lol


The guys with the biggest chest, natural or not arent the guys pushing the biggest weights. :thumb:


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks

guys,

All excellent advice, I am making small progress deffo hit the chest better with advice from this forum, need to be strict and forget the heavy stuff for now.


----------



## stens1 (Mar 12, 2015)

I read this with great interest, learnt a good few things, I still feel dips are more of a killer than bench though.


----------



## karbonk (Jan 7, 2009)

Getting results now with the retracted scapula, getting the pump on my pecs now, not sore but getting a good pump, what a difference in only 5 workouts, ive found I can retract my scapula just by the way I position myself under the bench, I don't need to do the shrug UP-BACK and DOWN technique....

RESULTS !!


----------

